# [Suche] Bilder der Karibik o.ä. in hoher Auflösung



## mr_mix (28. Januar 2004)

Hi,

Wie im Titel schon steht suche ich Photografien oder sowas in der Richtung von Stränden, Dschungel oder Meer oder was auch immer der Karibik. Aber wenns geht bitte in einer Auflösung von mindestens 1280x1024. Bin für jeden Linktipp dankbar.

mfg,

mr_mix


----------



## Tim C. (28. Januar 2004)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum205 im Allgemeinen.
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials129386.html im Speziellen.


----------



## marqs (29. Januar 2004)

hier  gibt´s Bilder in teilweise sehr guter Qualität. Ist ne Bilddatenbank  [Anmeldung erforderlich] Bilder sind jedoch umsonst...

mfg

marqs


----------



## marqs (29. Januar 2004)

Ach ja: die Auflösung der Bilder dort beginnt bei 1800x1200 px...


----------

